# Retrasar una señal



## nenete (Abr 8, 2010)

Buenos dias, tengo una pregunta para la comunidad, parece muy sencillo, pero por mas vueltas que le doy no saco la solucion.
Necesito retrasar de manera muy sencilla una señal de un contacto durante un tiempo entre 0,5 y 1 seg, este valor no tiene porque ser exacto.

Los contactos cierran un circuito de 5V.
Los dos PULSADORES se acciona a la vez y para evitar rebotes quiero que la señal tarde un tiempo en llegar del uno al otro.

Habia pensado en una pequeña Bobina L, pero de que valor deberia ser, y realmente funcionara?

Dejo una imagen para que quede mas claro el concepto.


Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## DANDY (Abr 8, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/evitar-pulsador-temporizador-30095/#post244021 usa este, tienes que alimentarlo con dos interruptores en serie en lugar de sw1, el circuito tambien funciona desde 5v ..pero tienes que cambiar el relay de salida por uno de 5 o 6v para que se active


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 8, 2010)

Hay varias formas de hacer lo que quieres:
1. Usar un LM555 en configuracion de on-delay
2. Usar un dispositivo on-delay timer como los de las imagenes adjuntas
Tu eliges... Saludos


----------



## nenete (Abr 9, 2010)

Muchas Gracias por las respuestas, pero...
La segunda es 100% Imposible, tengo que hacerlo en mas de 100 aparatos e integrarlo dentro de un mando de 50x50x50.
La primera me parece muy compleja, claro que con un 555 podria hacerlo pero yo pensaba que habria alguna otra solucion mas facil, tipo a un simple sistema anti-rebotes o una resistencia y condensador o una bobina, para que hasta que no se carge, no pase la señal.

¿Mas sugerencias?


----------



## Electronec (Abr 9, 2010)

nenete dijo:


> Dejo una imagen para que quede mas claro  el concepto.
> 
> 
> Saludos y Gracias.                                                                                                       Miniatura de Adjuntos                                           Ver el archivo adjunto 31885



Con lo poco que has aportado para ayudarte...las soluciones que te han dado los compis de Foro, son las acertadas...
Expón tus necesisdades con mayor detalle.

Saludos.


----------



## nenete (Abr 9, 2010)

Mas datos.
Es un mando industrial que tiene 1pulsador de 22mm de diametro (tipicos en industria) y tiene dos contactos normalmente abiertos.
El mando tiene un tamaño de 50x50x50 mm.
Y lo que necesito es que no se generen rebotes, para ello he pensado en retrasar "un poco" la señal de un contacto hasta el otro, para que cuando la señal le llege al segundo contacto este contacto ya este completamente pulsado y no haya problemas de rebotes.

Espero que haya quedado mas claro ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Abr 9, 2010)

Mira esto,....lo tienes en el Foro.......buscandoooooooooo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/antirebotes-1900/#post8041

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2010)

nenete dijo:


> Mas datos.
> Es un mando industrial que tiene 1pulsador de 22mm de diametro (tipicos en industria) y tiene dos contactos normalmente abiertos.........


Estás cayendo dentro de esto:
*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*3)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡No somos adivinos! *
________________________________________________________________________

Si estás mezquinando información no esperes que te den respuestas correctas.

1) ¿ Que tensión manejan los pulsadores (Valor) ?
2) ¿ Que tipo de tensión manejan los pulsadores (CC  / CA)?
3) ¿ Que cosa comandan los pulsadores ?


----------



## nenete (Abr 9, 2010)

No he escrito nada en mayusculas.

Los contactores manejan 5Vdc.
Los pulsadores van a la entrada de una tajeta a la que no tengo acceso.


----------



## Electronec (Abr 9, 2010)

¿Pero los dos pulsadores a la misma entrada, o cada pulsador a una entrada individual?

Saludos.


----------



## nenete (Abr 12, 2010)

Misma entrada.
Al pulsar el pulsador, se activan las dos a la vez.


----------

